# Creating a Memorial of God's Actions



## Username3000 (Jan 15, 2018)

Greetings,

I would like to create something of a personal/family memorial of God's gracious dealings with myself and others to share with my sons as they get older, but don't want to carry stones up from the river. 

Can you think of any type of book that has been made for that purpose? I could use a simple notebook, but I'm hoping there is something a little nicer out there. 

Also, feel free to share any ways that you may have done this in your own family. 

Thank you.


----------



## C. M. Sheffield (Jan 15, 2018)

I would search online for a nice, genuine leather journal. Preferably something that was hardback. You could probably find something in the $50-$100 range.


----------



## Username3000 (Jan 15, 2018)

Yes, I will look into that. 

One concern I have is making a false start in a journal, where I don't have exactly what I want to do planned out, and then regret the first things/way I wrote in it. 

Any suggestions on how to write about these kinds of things?


----------



## Jack K (Jan 15, 2018)

I think it's usually best to write about them right after they happened. If I wait a few years, I forget how stressed I was at the time and how grateful to God I felt, and instead I tend to think my old worries were just silly and I didn't actually need God all that much.


----------



## Jack K (Jan 15, 2018)

E.R. CROSS said:


> don't want to carry stones up from the river.



We call ours the Ebenezer list. "Hitherto the Lord has helped us" (1 Sam. 7:12).


----------



## Ryan&Amber2013 (Jan 15, 2018)

I keep a diary on a Word document for my family. I use a cursive font, and when I print, it's on nice parchment paper. I put the paper in the page protector sheets and put them in a binder with a home-sewn beautiful cover that goes all the way around it. It's a pattern of a cabin in the woods.


----------



## Username3000 (Jan 15, 2018)

How do your entries read? Long descriptions? Short notes? Scriptures? &c.


----------



## AnnaBanana (Jan 15, 2018)

I have been wanting to do this for quite some time, but since I don't really have family.. I was just going to write out my letters to the Lord. Kind of like prayers, gratitude things along that nature.


----------



## AnnaBanana (Jan 15, 2018)

Ryan&Amber2013 said:


> I keep a diary on a Word document for my family. I use a cursive font, and when I print, it's on nice parchment paper. I put the paper in the page protector sheets and put them in a binder with a home-sewn beautiful cover that goes all the way around it. It's a pattern of a cabin in the woods.


 
that sounds really beautiful and very thoughtful. Do you have a picture of it? 

Cabins in the woods are have such a serene and captivating essence about them, don't they? I guess thats why next week I'm packin up my things and moving to the mountains!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stephen L Smith (Jan 15, 2018)

You might find Flavel's Mystery of Providence a helpful guide. It is a Puritan Gem.


----------



## Ryan&Amber2013 (Jan 15, 2018)

I will load pictures later.


----------



## Ryan&Amber2013 (Jan 15, 2018)

I can't figure out how to upload photos. When I hit the link, it just asks for a URL. Anyone know how? Thank you!


----------



## Ask Mr. Religion (Jan 15, 2018)

Ryan&Amber2013 said:


> I can't figure out how to upload photos. When I hit the link, it just asks for a URL. Anyone know how? Thank you!


You could try saving the photo to your computer, then select Upload a File option. If you are using the image button in the post editor, it assumes you are using some online photo sharing environment or a cloud storage such as Google Drive, OneDrive, Dropbox, etc.


----------



## Ryan&Amber2013 (Jan 15, 2018)



Reactions: Amen 1


----------



## Stephen L Smith (Jan 15, 2018)

Stephen L Smith said:


> You might find Flavel's Mystery of Providence a helpful guide. It is a Puritan Gem.


Sorry I misread the question; a good book nonetheless.


----------



## Username3000 (Jan 16, 2018)

Ryan&Amber2013 said:


> View attachment 5430 View attachment 5431 View attachment 5432 View attachment 5433


 Thank you for sharing that. My fraternal twin boys are 11 months old, and it just breaks my heart to see them growing so fast.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Username3000 (Jan 16, 2018)

Stephen L Smith said:


> Sorry I misread the question; a good book nonetheless.


No problem. I have the book, but have not yet read it. It does look very helpful indeed.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## AnnaBanana (Jan 16, 2018)

Ryan&Amber2013 said:


> View attachment 5430 View attachment 5431 View attachment 5432 View attachment 5433



Ryan, that is truly beautiful. Thank you for sharing something that holds so much meaning.


The funny thing is, I rarely ever see someone with pictures in a photo album anymore. Usually they use either Facebook, or Instagram to save their pictures in an album type way.
So it got me thinking- do you take pictures with an actually camera and then print them? Or do you just do it with your phone?

I have a Canon that I use for basically everything but, I would have to say the phone camera is easy to lug around and just whip out if I see something that i want a picture of.


----------



## Ryan&Amber2013 (Jan 16, 2018)

AnnaBanana said:


> Ryan, that is truly beautiful. Thank you for sharing something that holds so much meaning.
> 
> 
> The funny thing is, I rarely ever see someone with pictures in a photo album anymore. Usually they use either Facebook, or Instagram to save their pictures in an album type way.
> ...


I mainly use a Canon T3i. I edit them a bit using Lightroom, then have them printed at Walgreens.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ryan&Amber2013 (Jan 16, 2018)

I really like the idea of having something to pass down to my family that hopefully they will love and appreciate, and grow in grace from.

Reactions: Amen 1


----------

